# canadian good neighbour



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

The attached link goes through the rules and what is needed to be done to acquire a canine good neighbour. I think this is a very informative site for those thinking about getting this title and it will help in preparing for the test. According to the site pupies as young as 6 months can try for the title.

http://www.doindogs.com/cgn/cgn_main.shtml#general


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful dog in your avatar


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I work in Strathroy....very surprised to see that. Can Americians test for Canadian Good Neighbor?


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Beautiful dog in your avatar


 
Thanks stosh , that is one of our boys at 14 months


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> I work in Strathroy....very surprised to see that. Can Americians test for Canadian Good Neighbor?


i think they can , we have put some cgc' s on our dogs here in canada.... i would check with the ckc , but i cant see a problem though


----------

